# is this tha right choice



## chef david (Jun 2, 2006)

i am planning to go to college in phoenix az at the art institute of phoenix is this a good choice


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

honestly, the school/reputation is irrelevant, the effort you put into your education is what matters the most, whether it be at the Art Institute, LCB, or any other school


----------

